# Dry method



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

Going to start a 10 gallon dry tank today i have some netlea (from mahntu) and some sand 

all i need to do is have moist soil and a sheet of glass keeping the humidity in right?


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

Its going to start off growing styrogen repens and some hc and glosso

might try some other plants


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

joe said:


> Going to start a 10 gallon dry tank today i have some netlea (from mahntu) and some sand
> 
> all i need to do is have moist soil and a sheet of glass keeping the humidity in right?


Sheet of glass and maybe saran wrap ?


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

wont the saran wrap kinda melt?

and can i inject co2?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

with the heat from your T5HO? I would assume so...Brent from PJ used one of those windows insulator cover.

For your convenience http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2008/09/growing-plants-emersed.html

I did it in a small container with saran wrap over a 25W CFL bulb...it was uber green and spreading nicely


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

A sheet of glass is fine.

I used to use saran wrap, but that was with CFL bulbs and not T5HO bulbs.

There is no need to inject CO2.

Take a look at my HC dry start progress (from ages ago...)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9918&page=13#124


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

set it up yesturday and i used some styrogen repens, glosso, vals, and hc

how do vals do in dry method? ill post pics later

i found a sheet of glass to use for it  and used netlea soil for about hald and silica sand for the rest..

looks alright


----------

